# Anybody foraging for mushrooms now?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

What are you collecting at this time for wild mushrooms?
The last few days I've found some nice birch boletes and suillus sp. (slippery jacks) and saffron milk (lactarius) mushrooms. A bonus was a crown branching coral mushroom growing on decaying on wood in an poplar/spruce location. These are distinctively peppery tasting to make a fine culinary addition for my fall recipes. Nothing fancy. I like wild mushroom omelettes and such. I am thinking to chop some to make wild mushroom and wild rice pankcakes. 

A book I picked up in the libraray by chance which I recommend is called "The Practical Mushroom Encyclopedia" by Peter Jordan. It has some excellent recipes with illustrated method descripitons. The photographs of the edible mushrooms in the book are outstanding, as are the comparison with the poisionous mushrooms with cautions on how to pick and choose while foraging. 

What are you finding out your way for edible mushrooms now?


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I have been getting Shaggy Manes just about every day lately. Well, most of the summer actually. Now is the time for Chanterelles here. In a month or so I will start looking for Coral mushrooms growing on hemlock logs and stumps. I love looking at the price of mushrooms in the grocery store, then going out and finding a couple pounds for free! I am in Southeast Alaska.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Just read today about a guy in Buffalo NY who died after eating wild mushrooms. He was in his mid forties. He called poison control and he was being treated in the hospital in Rochester NY, but died of liver failure. I guess he was waiting for a liver transplant. 
I mention this because it is very important for people to understand the risk. Also read another time, that most of the deaths occur among mycologists. They are the mushroom experts. 
I love puffballs myself. Fried in butter. But please be careful.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is a list of the edible fungi that I have so far this late summer/early fall season have picked and ate. I'm still alive. :buds: 

Leccinum scabrum.........Brown Birch Bolete
Lycoperdon excipuliforme........Woodland Puffball
Lactarius deliciousus..........Saffron Milk Cap
Boletus badius.......Bay Bolete
Boletus edulis.......Cep or Porcini
Hericium ramosum.....Comb tooth
Clavicorona pyxidata......Crown Tipped Coral
Auricularia auricula........Tree Ear
Marasmus oreades.....Fairy Ring Mushroom
Suillus luteus......Slippery Jack pine bolete
Suillus americanus....Chicken Fat pine bolete 
Hypomyces lactifolorum......Lobster Mushroom
Armillariella mellea........Honey mushroom

I have not found chanterelles yet and wish I could find some. 
I should be able to find oyster mushrooms, but have not yet. 

We have had frost now and good moisture, so the fall mushrooms should begin to flourish hopefully.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

To add to my list above, I found today my first Blewit of the Season. 
It's a beautiful lavender mushroom that is higly fragrent. Smells like perfume. 
The scientific name is Clitocybe nuda, or also knows as Lepista nuda. 
In a group of fall 'Thanksgiving' mushrooms. 

Check out the link:

Wood Blewit


----------



## pyper7 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Moonwolf, those Honey Mushrooms....ever try the ringless Honey Mushroom /Armillariella tabescens? I found a beautiful clump today and have never eaten them before. I cross referenced and spore printed, but haven't had anyone around who's tried them. All the books I have say they are very good, but can cause stomach upset. It's been crunch,crunch,crunch in the woods around here. Still kind of early for the Grifola frondosa, Hen of the woods, and last year I found several gi-normous ones so I can't wait.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

pyper7 said:


> Hey Moonwolf, those Honey Mushrooms....ever try the ringless Honey Mushroom /Armillariella tabescens? I found a beautiful clump today and have never eaten them before. I cross referenced and spore printed, but haven't had anyone around who's tried them. All the books I have say they are very good, but can cause stomach upset. It's been crunch,crunch,crunch in the woods around here. Still kind of early for the Grifola frondosa, Hen of the woods, and last year I found several gi-normous ones so I can't wait.


I have only found the ringed honey mushrooms. Be very careful about eating any honey mushroom. They shouldn't turn yellow if bruised on the cap, for one thing. Also, there are characteristic small black scaly appearance to the cap. Honey mushroooms should always be blanched first, or cook in water and dump the water out and cook again. It's supposed to get rid of the toxin that causes stomach aches or cramps. I change the water 3 times to feel safer. These are popular here with an ethnic group. They don't store all that well. Honey mushrooms are 'okay', though not in my group of favourites to eat. I'de probably be as happy with Marasmus oreades (Fairy ring mushroom) instead....but not eaten raw.


----------



## pyper7 (Aug 2, 2005)

Also forgot to mention that my yard has quite a few oyster mushrooms, but the darned weather is just too warm and they're full of beetles (yuk) 
Also have a good bit of abortive entolomas down by the creek and we usually enjoy them with scrambled eggs and onions, but again, bugs! We finally had a cool-down and a shower yesterday, so maybe things will look up!


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

Supposedly there is a shroom group here in San Diego county. The wont return email requests for info. I thought it would be really neat to go on a tour of areas where they grow wild, since the house farms are taking over, and they may just go away.

I bet is sure is nice to walok around and still be able to see plant life in it's original habitat.

Around here, if they find species that are endangered , they dig up a gigantic plot of the best specimins and relocate them. It's sad to see all these business and one fenced off area with flags all over indicating which species is in there. Takes away from the whole beauty of it all.


----------

